
Ask HN: Hotel Rates API? Hipmunk, Expedia, Priceline - benstannard
Good day,<p>I am hoping for some help. I work in a hotel. I created a nifty little web app that used Expedia&#x27;s API to see what other local hotels are selling at. Believe or not this is usually done by having some one call and ask, but that is there here nor there.<p>I &quot;lied&quot;, said I was a Travel Agent, to get access to Expedia API but they recently did an update and blocked me due to lack of bookings. I have tried to email and call, and will continue to try to hunt down someone who can help.<p>but........<p>If anyone has any experience with a travel API or how Hipmunk architecture is setup I would love to do a video chat, phone chat, or live chat if you are in Portland OR.<p>I&#x27;ve worked in hotels for a decade now and I think there is opportunities to create some custom software. If this sounds like fun, let me know.<p>All the best,
Ben
======
switchcm
Hi Ben,

This what you're looking for in JSON. Just change the date & ID to ping the
dates you want to query:

[http://212.28.72.220:5000/booking/us/malibu-beach-
inn/detail...](http://212.28.72.220:5000/booking/us/malibu-beach-
inn/details?date=2016-04-05)

[http://212.28.72.220:5000/hostelworld/55551/details?date=201...](http://212.28.72.220:5000/hostelworld/55551/details?date=2016-04-10)

